# Foster Merida



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Strong Heart, aka Merida. Pulled from a shelter, I'm fostering through a rescue. Estimated 8-10 years old.

Her intake photo, came in Feb 21st 2014









Freedom car ride


















She had a GNARLY mass on her leg, it has been operated on and has since healed. Click link if you want to see.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....9_10101597873969743_1831106709379103545_n.jpg

Healing









And now with me!
She is so much fun, very playful.













































Zebulon spent a few minutes investigating and licking her ear


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

We both have new fosters and they're both older girls! Just sending you an internet high five and can't wait to see updates. 

What was the mass?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, I have a feeling you won't have any trouble finding a home for this lovely lady! She looks like Denali's MiniMe. That mass looked nasty.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SDRRanger said:


> We both have new fosters and they're both older girls! Just sending you an internet high five and can't wait to see updates.
> 
> What was the mass?


 Originally thought to be cancer, it was not attached to the bone so the entire thing was taken off. I think she said still waiting for confirmed results.

I'm so smitten ^.^


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Does she get a fancy paracord custom collar too?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

eskies are such wonderful dogs. There isn't much that is better than my baby girl, Chloe. Wonderful you rescued her -- hope she finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Of course! Rescue lady saw my stuff on our table and loved them. Just have to find the right colors for her. Her current collar is stripes of blue with a salmon buckle.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cute Eskie and her name is cute too. Good job with fostering her, I hope she goes to a forever home quickly.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww cute so much spunk from that girl. Can't wait to see her new collar and what the colors are going to be. sending vibes for forever home to her.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

adorable!! she looks like she's adjusting really well. is she a pom or an eskie?


----------



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, I just love freedom pictures. Thank you for taking in this cutie.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kyndall54 said:


> adorable!! she looks like she's adjusting really well. is she a pom or an eskie?


 She's an eskie


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Want! She is perfection.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg she is adorable <3 hope she finds a loving forever home <3


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Found out she was owner surrender, they couldn't afford her medical care.

I will stop taking pictures of Merida sleeping. I will stop taking pictures of Merida sleeping. I will stop taking pictures of Merida sleeping


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yomyomyom bully stick


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's such a little beauty


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Flops, Nali & Mer









Snuggling in the crate downstairs with Zebulon









Pen she stays in when we're gone during the day









*Insert girly squeee noise here.* She kills me with cute.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing sweeter than an eskie  I love when ours moans as she stretches when she is going into a deep sleep or waking up enough to readjust.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> Nothing sweeter than an eskie  I love when ours moans as she stretches when she is going into a deep sleep or waking up enough to readjust.


 She does moan, same as my huskies do! She is overall very quiet, except those moans, and she barks in excitement when it's feeding time.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

What a cutie, and Zeb is such a good boy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How pretty is she <3


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You might be neglecting your backyard when the grass is taller than the dogs. But it makes pretty photos.


















One of my favorite things that dogs do is catching a scent on the breeze


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

She is such a cutie!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Met a lady today who has eskies, and if she can't take Merida, she may know someone who will. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Adventure with Molly today


















omg it's so fluffy









"Is this my better side?" No. All sides are best sides.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This moderation thing pisses me off so much.

Leash sleeve! From Patience and Love. (Also ones for "I Need Space" and "Do Not Pet" etc) https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatienceandLove143?ref=ss_profile


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

How in the world have I not seen this thread until now. Srsly. Moar photoz pls.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

She seems as calm and sweet as my eskie, truly amazing dogs. I hope she finds a loving forever home soon.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Doggie Street Festival in San Diego. Thousands and thousands of people and dogs. I've been keeping quiet because I always seem to jinx good news when I share too soon, but Merida has a potential adopter. She came to meet Merida today and did the application form, everything looks very solid!









Another adoptable, Jack Jack









To the right









To the left.. seriously massive festival. Lots of great rescues come, and lots and lots of vendors.









Lefty, another adoptable


















and Mr. Littles


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I feel guilty that I didn't get to enjoy much time with Merida her last couple days with me. Yesterday I was in Long Beach all day saying goodbye to former foster Kaia and today I had work, an MRI, and suddenly it was time for her to leave. She sleeps so much that I didn't have plans anyway. I'd thought to take her on a short walk but just didn't have time. She got lots of extra petting the last couple days though. Today we hugged her, kissed her, my husband thanked her for sharing all of her derpiness with us and told her to share it all with her new adopter, and we told her to be a good girl and that she was very loved.

<3 ADOPTED <3


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah for Merida! Hopefully I'll get to say the same about Bronson on Saturday, just pending a home visit for his adoption. She's such a pretty little dog, glad she found a new home.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

dagwall said:


> Yeah for Merida! Hopefully I'll get to say the same about Bronson on Saturday, just pending a home visit for his adoption. She's such a pretty little dog, glad she found a new home.


 Fingers crossed for Bronson!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Merida is doing great, and her adoption is officially official! It's always a 2 week foster-to-adopt with this rescue so just in case things aren't working out it's not a headache to transfer the dog back.


----------

